

On civil disagreement and why Prop 8 is different - peterb
https://medium.com/p/a28c7f243ba9

======
ballard
Yup. A friend of my mother worked on the No on Pro 8 campaign and the
subsequent challenge. It was an uphill battle most of the time to protect the
right of those some feel others shouldn't have. Too much of a false moral
panic by those with too much time to invade other people's lives.

------
greatdox
I think we shall see more of this all over the place.

~~~
ballard
I think we should call it what it is:

distributed fascism.

But I'm hearted by the long-term trend of progressive gains... Check out
Pinker's
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Better_Angels_of_Our_Natur...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Better_Angels_of_Our_Nature)

~~~
greatdox
Let me say some truth here.

Thompson Coburn, LLP is behind a lot of this.

It is liberal tyranny, not distributed fascism. It is Liberal Democrats who
have been indoctrinated into a system that rejects logic, reason, and critical
thinking. A system that tells them what to believe and what to do. It has been
used in public schools, colleges, and universities, and it is MKUltra level
brainwashing.

It brings out the evil nature in human beings and then calls it good. It
rejects ethics and morals and replaces them with a liberal ideology. It reject
the idea of a God, and worships the Earth instead. It has become a secular
religion that worships nature and materialism. If you ever read George
Orwell's works of "1984" and "Animal Farm" it is the very things he warned us
about.

ThoughtCrime, Newspeak, MiniTrue, MiniLove, and a fake democracy that is no
different from a tyranny but called a democracy.

Conservative Republicans are no different than Liberal Democrats, they both do
the exact same things. I have rejected them both and become a Pirate Ninja,
and formed a Pirate Ninja party.

This is our future: [http://www.amazon.com/America-The-Enslaved-Neurochip-
ebook/d...](http://www.amazon.com/America-The-Enslaved-Neurochip-
ebook/dp/B007LAX6YY)

